# My lot ;)



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

As most now I have loads of horses & ponies, its been my hobby all my life so heres some pictures of them. I have mainly Welsh Ponies, Riding Ponies & Irish Draughts. Enjoyy..

I am going to try and fit all 16 into this post  I also have a Irish Draught mare who is 25, not any good pictures of her at the moment .. xx



















*This is Lillie - Irish Draught mare - 6 years old*










*Jake & Fern - Brother and Sister, Irish Draught x TB - 10 & 8*










*Holly - Irish Draught x TB - 20 years old*










*Trevor - Welsh Section B - now 1 years old*










*Pride - Welsh Section B - 2 years old*










*Jasmine - British Riding Pony mare - 2 years*










*Chief - Welsh Section C gelding - 3 years*










*Hattie - Welsh Section B - 3 years*










*Henry - British Riding Pony foal age 7 months*










*Maddie Welsh Section B Mare - 24 year old*










*Gayle - Welsh Section B Mare - 7 year old *










*Rose - British Riding Pony mare - 14 years old*










*Digby - 3 year old British Riding Pony gelding*










*Mollie - Fresian x Arab mare - 5 years old*​


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They are all beautiful. :001_tt1:


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

They are all so lovely.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

They are stunning, you are VERY lucky.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow!! :001_tt1: You are so lucky to have such beautiful horses and ponies


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

They are all beautiful  
The third picture made me giggle, ahh so cute!
You're so lucky 
Chloe x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're lovely you're so lucky


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

God I lost count! lol! 

I used to have horses but it's been a long time!

How many do you have?

Laura


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> God I lost count! lol!
> 
> I used to have horses but it's been a long time!
> 
> ...


16..:blush: i have plenty of time on my hands hence the amount, some are retired too x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Lovely horses! I do love an ID!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Lovely horses! I do love an ID!


There beautiful horses, im currently schooling a 10 year old after he got ruined by someone i sold him too  weaves all over the road and yanks the reins!


----------

